# 2010 Ride Ex Bindings any good?



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyone own or demo these? Their pretty cheap which is why I am considering them.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

great bindings for the price, Ride significantly upgraded them this year to include parts found only on higher end models in years previous. The only major knock on them is their weight compared to some of Ride's other bindings, but this isn't a huge issue for the majority of people shopping in that price range


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey thanks for the input. Ya I know in years passed the screws on the toe straps were a pain but it seems just by the looks of that them that they added some stuff. The webbed toe strap seems pretty cool too. I can get them for $100 so im seriously considering them.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The chasis is off the contraband I believe, toe strap is off the delta or beta, highback is off the contraband as well, and the heel strap I want to say is off the spi but that doesn't seem right. Basically killer pricepoint binding.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

chassis is the same as last year's EX/LX


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

t says they have the wedgies which i didnt think were on the 09's


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Where u getting the 2010 for $100 from


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

If what they have done this year to it will make it perform better I'll say that it would be a good pricepoint binding. 
My buddy's lx's from last year look like they've been to hell and back, only in one season. I wouldnt go for an entry level binding any time soon because chances are that it will come back to bite you in the ass.


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> chassis is the same as last year's EX/LX


The ex uses the same chassis as the contraband. The LX uses an older design thats been used in Ride bindings since 2000.

New EX bindings are basically a contraband without the single strap, which makes them great bindings for the price. Also the difference in weight between the new EX and the Delta binding is hardly noticeable, the only difference I see is the delta has a stiffer highback, and a different ankel strap (not better, just different).

And bindings that cost an extra $100 - $200 are not going to make much of a difference. . . most people just assume higher price means better quality, but thats not always the case.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

...

*Response R2:*
CAD, NRc, SPi

*Mobility:*
Alpha, Delta / 09 Beta
Sigma

*Contraband:*
Nitrane, Contraband LTD, Contraband
Bandita

*Foundation:*
RX (previously R2), EX, LX (previously Shaped)
DVa, VXn, LXh
Phenom (Youth)

*Shaped (now Youth, same style as the 09 LX):*
Micro Boy's
Micro Girl's


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

I think im gonna get threse it seems like they've been upgraded and they look pretty sick. Gonna use these on my sierrascope, hopefully it'll be a good fit


----------

